# Roaming Reptiles: Custom-made Harnesses for your Scaley Friends!



## YJT94 (Jun 17, 2011)

Custom-made harnesses for your scaley friend!
Description	
Prices for plain harness's 
SMALL - £4 
MEDIUM - £5
LARGE - £6
XLARGE - £7
XXLARGE - £8
P&P will be around 50p depending on the weight of the harness.
Extras can be added with an additional charges

For orders please email me, inbox or personal message me. Please do not forget to include the: 
size of the harness wanted
the distance between the lizards arms (cm)
the lizards arm circumference measurement (cm)
what material wanted for the body piece
and any extras wanted on the harness

Please include your lizards age in the order as it is not advised to sell to young lizards as this can harm their growth and development.​For more information contact me either by: 
Roaming Reptiles | Facebook
or by this forum

Thanks!


----------



## James Tavernor (Jun 27, 2011)

hi im thinkin of getting a reptile harness for may 8 month old argus monitor. What is the payment method, does the lead come with it and what are the materials it can be made out of


----------



## YJT94 (Jun 17, 2011)

hey there, if you go to my facebook, we can talk more about this. I have albums on there which show you the materials that come with it. The harness is made out of leather.

Thanks!


----------



## YJT94 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Payment method will be through paypal


----------

